# slow cursor?



## Boland (Oct 27, 2002)

My cursor moves across the screen kind of choppy and real slow. I have to move it a bit, pick up the mouse and move it some more. It's a Logitech laser mouse. It's not my settings, because there set right and sometimes it'll work right and be fine..Usually it works right when a program is loading or something like that.


----------



## fpmm25 (Sep 13, 2002)

I haven't used a logitech mouse but it sounds it could be a dirty mouse or have you tried to go into: press the start button-settings-control panel-mouse and then pointer options and then look at the point speed of the mouse. I'm not sure what operating system you have either.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

If you mean the optical mouse, what are you using for a mousepad. The optical mouse likes something dark and not reflective.. try a piece of brown paper, like from a grocery bag, if it works ok, get a new mouse pad that is not reflective and darker and solid in color..


----------

